
Illinois inmates increasingly sued by state to recoup incarceration costs - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/dec/02/illinois-inmates-sued-incarceration-costs
======
joshmn
In a former life, I was a member of this system.

And this system is so fucking broken.

Let's make people broke using tax-payer funds, and put them in a position
where they are likely to fail, instead of succeed.

Reminds me of being jailed for being broke.
[http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/jailed-for-
being-b...](http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/jailed-for-being-
broke-20150623)

------
venomsnake
“There are hardly any excesses of the most crazed psychopath that cannot
easily be duplicated by a normal kindly family man who just comes in to work
every day and has a job to do.” ― Terry Pratchett, Small Gods

That quote summarizes perfectly my attitude towards the article. We create a
system that incentives people to be inhuman.

